# James Llewellin's contest prep for the Body Power 212 Pro at the NEC 16th/17th May



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

After mulling over many messages of support, I have decided to do a journal of my prep running into this years Body Power Pro which takes place on the 16th/17th May at the NEC in Birmingham.

After my pleasing top 10 placing at the last British Grand Prix in Oct 2012, I decided to take 15 months away from bodybuilding. I lived a very normal life for the whole of 2013 and enjoyed it wholeheartedly. I trained but fairly infrequently and I came off all supplementation for the whole year. I lost strength and size and put on a fair amount of body fat but I was happy and healthy after blood tests revealed everything was where it should be including my test levels.

By the back end of 2013 the fire had returned and the need to compete overwhelmed me once more. It was like a switch had been flicked. Junk food and alcohol which played a major role in 2013 was given up on Christmas day and I spent the first sober NYE for years!!

Having been out of the spotlight last year, I took a back seat, prepping athletes and concentrating on my business and family. I only attended 2 shows in 2013; the Welsh and the UKBFF British Finals.

I started 2014 with my fantastic sponsors, CNP Professional, Repraw Clothing, Pro Grips and The Powerhouse Gym in Aberdare where I train 5x a week.

They have all been incredibly supportive during my time away and for that I am very thankful and grateful

So what can you expect from this journal?

Well I'll be as open and as honest as I can be as an IFBB Pro and I am happy to answer questions regarding training, diet, supplementation and mindset.

I will try to post every day and answer questions as and when work and home life allows.

Currently I am training 6 days a week. I dont have set days for training bodyparts, I rather go by feel and be instinctive but each bodypart gets hit at least once a week.

My diet is as follows:-

7am wake - 10g glutamine, 5g BCAA's, 1.5g HMB

8am CARDIO - Currently 30 mins on a treadmill 7 days a week

9am 80g oats, pro dessert or pro peptide, 125g probiotic yoghurt

10am TRAIN During training - 5g BCAA's, 10g glutamine, 5g Leucine, 5g creatine, 40g simple carbs from caffeine kick

11.30am 2 scoops pro recover, 1 scoop pro peptide, 5g BCAA's, 1.5g HMB, 1 banana

2pm 100g smoked salmon, 3 whole eggs, 2 slices of wholewheat bread

5pm 200g steak, 200g baked potato

8pm 200g chicken, 70g rice, peppers and onions

10pm 1 pro dessert, 5g BCAA's, 1.5g HMB, 10g glutamine

Thats about it. I'll have a cheat meal in place of my 8pm meal on a sunday evening and I'l have whatever I want.

What tends to happen after such a long lay off (I did it in 2006) is I grew into my show and that is what will undoubtedly happen this time around too.

In 2012 my stage weight was around 13st 4lbs at the BGP. I have no idea where I will be this time around but what I do know is that I'll be conditioned. We all know this sport is about creating an illusion and that is what I will be bringing to the stage again this year. I'll never out muscle the bigger guys but I can out condition many and use my symetry to help my cause. Areas I have always struggled with are my chest and back, so after such a long lay off it will be interesting how they progress over the next few months.

I have given myself 19 weeks (it will be 18 weeks this saturday) this time around. Normally I will diet for around 8-10 weeks as I am in good condition year round but this last year things slipped rather badly!! I still have abs but I am carrying way more BF than I normally would, hence the length of the diet.

I'm raring to go!!

J


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

In for this awesome


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

Good luck mate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Awesome mate,would you concider the olympia and compete with flex,that would be

Great....


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

In. epic mate :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

All the best james .


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

mal said:


> Awesome mate,would you concider the olympia and compete with flex,that would be
> 
> Great....


The criteria for the Olympia has changed now, only the winner of a qualifier gets an invite and then there are points allocated for other places and the athletes that have the most points also get invites. My only goal is to be better than 2012. You're only as good as your last outing!!

J


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes James!!!!!! Definitely in for this. Get another DVD done, watched the others that much I can nearly mime your words now!

Best of luck mate.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good luck with this!

Brilliant to have a Pro posting a log!


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

Good luck with the come back will look forward to following this thread :thumb:


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Excellent. Good luck.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Interesting. Cooked or raw weights, James?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

All the best with your prep.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Good luck all the best


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

All the best with this James

@Suprakill4 what dvd's? and if you know it word for word!! send your dvd's to me now :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Good Luck with this :thumb:

I will hopefully be attending NEC this year, subbed


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank you all very much for your support, its means a lot and makes the journey that much more exciting.

I had a lie in this morning; my clients are an hour later today (so is training) so I'm up now having my BCAA's and about to head off to do my cardio.

As for all my weights; they are all uncooked or dry weights.

J


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Pleased to see you back on here and posting mate, will be such an interesting journal hearing how a pro does it.

Out of interest the 30mins cardio in the morning is this HIIT or LISS mate? Im assuming LISS.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Great great to have you back and got that drive back in you.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> All the best with this James
> 
> @Suprakill4 what dvd's? and if you know it word for word!! send your dvd's to me now :thumb:


Already lent one to someone here and never got it back mate I forgot their username.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> Pleased to see you back on here and posting mate, will be such an interesting journal hearing how a pro does it.
> 
> Out of interest the 30mins cardio in the morning is this HIIT or LISS mate? Im assuming LISS.


Yes steady state, I'll increase gradually to 60 mins before I look at my food

J


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

supercell said:


> Yes steady state, I'll increase gradually to 60 mins before I look at my food
> 
> J


Thanks for that mate, do you just literally leave cardio to the mornings and that's it or will you add some in later in the day as your get closer to your stage date?


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

I am no where near competing but is always good to learn... Subbed.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks for that mate, do you just literally leave cardio to the mornings and that's it or will you add some in later in the day as your get closer to your stage date?


Yes it depends, last diet I only did around 40 mins but this time around I will probably be doing 1.5-2 hours a day before backing off in the last 2-3 weeks once the fat is off.

I do an hour first thig then I'll add in another session before my last meal of 30 mins and then if I need it another 30 mins PWO.

J


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

supercell said:


> Yes it depends, last diet I only did around 40 mins but this time around I will probably be doing 1.5-2 hours a day before backing off in the last 2-3 weeks once the fat is off.
> 
> I do an hour first thig then I'll add in another session before my last meal of 30 mins and then if I need it another 30 mins PWO.
> 
> J


What's the reason for the changes mate? Only reason I ask is constantly hear people say if it isn't broke then don't fix it and your condition has always been incredible. Plus you have a longer run into this show don't you with much longer diet than usual?

Any starting pics mate. Need some inspiration and always been huge fan of yours.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> What's the reason for the changes mate? Only reason I ask is constantly hear people say if it isn't broke then don't fix it and your condition has always been incredible. Plus you have a longer run into this show don't you with much longer diet than usual?
> 
> Any starting pics mate. Need some inspiration and always been huge fan of yours.


The reason is because it is broke, I'm WAY fatter after a year of excesses, hence more cardio and a diet twice as long as normal!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

So I weighted today and I was bang on 90kgs stripped when I woke, so 14st 2lb in old money.

I would expect my weight to stay fairly stable for the forseeable and just get leaner now but we will see. Every prep is different!

I honestly hate the way I look at the moment and wont be posting photos up lol

J


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

supercell said:


> The reason is because it is broke, I'm WAY fatter after a year of excesses, hence more cardio and a diet twice as long as normal!


Ahhhh ok. Makes sense then.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Post the odd vid up mate,training n stuff.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I think as time goes on I may well post some pics up but right now its hard enough to look in the mirror!

This prep is gonna be one hell of a transformation, I can tell you that much!

I havent been craving anything this week, in fact I have struggled eating my food, a sure sign that my metabolism is sluggish.

I will up the cardio tomorrow to give myself a kick start especially after the Indian buffet I am going to slam in tonight!

J


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

supercell said:


> I think as time goes on I may well post some pics up but right now its hard enough to look in the mirror!
> 
> This prep is gonna be one hell of a transformation, I can tell you that much!
> 
> ...


Mate I bet if you posted pics everyone would still be blown away at how you look but we understand :beer:

Good times on the cravings mate.... Don't know if this helps but I had a large pizza to myself last night


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Interesting read so far.

I'll follow this with great interest.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

sorry for the lack of updates but for some reason I couldn't log in for 3 days!!

So my weight has now climbed to 14st 6lbs stripped in the morning, so a 4lb gain in the last 5 days.

Cardio is now at 40 mins daily and I am training with weights 6 days a week with sat or sunday off.

All the time I have the motivation and the energy I will continue with training each bodypart daily and splitting hams and quads up as I find this most beneficial

I'm feeling good at the moment and with 17 weeks to go I feel I have time to get myself where I need to be; I will done everything and anything to be in the condition of my life.

Today I trained hams and calves. Great workout and my strength was way up from the previous week, so much so I actually had to check to see if the weight I had on the machine was correct. That's a nice feeling and something I haven't had for many many months.

My IFBB Pro Card came through this week along with my contest contract.

I am also pleased to say that Harlequin Bodybuilding will be sponsoring me this year with their amazing range of posing trunks (and bikinis for the ladies)

James


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Would love to see a pic, especially from after the layoff to after the comp. But I understand why you maybe wouldn't post one.

And get a new DVD out, I've still got the last one and still watch it, along with John Hodgsons "believe to achieve"


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hahaha nice try Dave! I will post a few pics around 4-6 weeks into my prep!

Which DVD do you have the first or the second?

Funnily enough I found Johns DVD last night as Kelly was sorting our hundreds of films out!

James


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

1 Step Ahead - signed I might add. I never picked up the other are they still £20 as from this thread?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/151709-james-llewellins-new-dvd-awakening-now-officially-released.html


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Subbed. Jeez fair play for making the time dude, very decent of you.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great thread so far, gonna keep an eye on this.

Will be inspirational no doubt.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Great to see a pro on the site.

I will be subscribing to keep updated

All the best with the journey I am sure you will come back bigger and better condition than ever before


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Good luck James

Gonna be tough to come in better condition then when you won your pro card...

Ffs you even started a little saying amongst comp bbers "lean like llewellin" lol

You became the measuring stick of condition in the uk amateur bbing scene!

Ever since then every cvnt to compete in the uk has just looked fat in comparison...

Your condition has become the aim of every one of my preps...

As a pro iv been a little disappointed in your condition.

What would you say was the reasoning behind such amazing condition at Brits and then never hitting it again?

I know you squeezed in to the Mr u80k class that yr, is it just a case of at the pro level size is more important, did you knowingly sacrifice condition for more mass?

How do you think you'll fair now after so long out of the game?

Do you think its even possible to beat your best condition and will you be able to beat your best package (size AND condition)?

Hope it all goes well mate

Always loved your physique (except chest lol)


----------



## Mrw26 (Oct 27, 2013)

Subbed


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good to see you have a journal back up mate, can't wait to see the progress

All the best


----------



## ILoveHeavyMetal (Jan 9, 2014)

Subscribing to this. Didnt know I had a pro living in the next village up from me! (Ive just moved to Llanbradach!) If you ever need someone to do LISS with, I have a dog who loves a good paced walk and there are loads of good walks by us!! Good luck with the prep, not that you need it. Cant wait to see some progress pics.

Dave


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Great stuff! Looking forward to reading how you go about your prep and what shape you'll be in for the comp. Best of luck! :thumb:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Update Mon 20th Jan

My weight on sunday morning was 14st 7lb

I had my cheat meal last night and this morning I felt hungover!! Amazing how just a couple weeks of good healthy eating changes how your body reacts to cr*p!!

I am feeling fuller this week and definitely have filled out quite a lot. As a result I look a little leaner but I have lost some fat especially around the midsection.

I trained chest today and felt strong and had a great pump in the gym which was a nice change from the last year where getting a pump was like pulling teeth

Thankyou for all the messages of support, they mean a lot and definitely make the prep more interesting and keeps my motivation high

James


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> Good luck James
> 
> Gonna be tough to come in better condition then when you won your pro card...
> 
> ...


It would be tough and that's not my aim. The condition I achieved at the UK in 2008 was exceptional and due to the fact that I HAD to lose some muscle to get down to the weight. Unfortunately condition alone doesn't win shows or place you highly as a pro. You have to have mass and symmetry too as well as balance. You are only as good as your last outing and that was in 2012.

I will always be compared to my condition in 2008 and that isn't a bad thing, what I achieved in that year was something very special indeed.

I feel my best balance of size and condition as a pro was at the GP in 2012. It would be my aim this time to come in equally conditioned but to be a little bigger and fuller. My body has had a great rest this past 15 months so I think my body should respond very well and I should grow nicely into my prep this time around.

James


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome work James. It all sound like it's going exactly to plan which don't expect anything less with you. Cannot wait to see condition!!!! I know every prep is different but you always seem to get it right.

The thought of prep baffles me. All the things you need to think of and how dramatically different you can look with little changes in the last days even hours.

Goes without saying but keep it up mate. Your retirement absolutely gutted me, remember following a journal of yours I think in 2008 and have followed ever since.

Inspirational.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome work James. It all sound like it's going exactly to plan which don't expect anything less with you. Cannot wait to see condition!!!! I know every prep is different but you always seem to get it right.
> 
> The thought of prep baffles me. All the things you need to think of and how dramatically different you can look with little changes in the last days even hours.
> 
> ...


Shut up you poofta


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

His just showing some love to james!!

James you going alone or you using a coach to push you?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Dagman72 said:


> His just showing some love to james!!
> 
> James you going alone or you using a coach to push you?


I train with my friend who owns Powerhouse Gym but I'm pretty self motivated. I have however decided to work with somebody on my n and supplementation this year.

My food has been increased to 8 meals a day and my carbs and protein up to around 400g each. I won't divulge the diet but the kcals are around 3800 a day

My bodyweight is now up to around 14st 10lb and my cardio has been increased to 60 mins pre breakfast.

I have found the food hard work to be honest but I understand the rationalle behind it so ill stick to the plan like glue and do what I need to do to be beyond my best.

I've been feeling very tired in the evenings and peeing like a racehorse after upping my water to 5l a day.

James


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

supercell said:


> I train with my friend who owns Powerhouse Gym but I'm pretty self motivated. I have however decided to work with somebody on my n and supplementation this year.
> 
> My food has been increased to 8 meals a day and my carbs and protein up to around 400g each. I won't divulge the diet but the kcals are around 3800 a day
> 
> ...


400g protein and 400g carbs and only 3800cals? If only you'd divulge! (know why you arent)


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

no-way said:


> 400g protein and 400g carbs and only 3800cals? If only you'd divulge! (know why you arent)


I'm working with Nathan Harman for this prep. His philosophies are similar to mine and how I work with my own clients.

James


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

This weekend saw me drive up to London and Meet Nathan so he could take a look at me and go through the following weeks plan.

I am now leaning out and growing. my weight is around 14st 11lbs. The food, that was an issue is now easier to get down and after my hours cardio I am ravenous.

I have just booked my hotel for the NEC Body Power weekend and will be staying at the Premiere Inn for 3 nights.

I am also now looking at flying out to Columbus at the end of February to watch the show and also watch my athlete, Nathan, in the classic class. Looks like I've pulled a few strings and can be accommodated in the official hotel after searching in every booked up hotel in downtown Columbus!!

Ill firm up for definite over the next couple of days as it will be right in the middle of my prep, however I can eat clean and do my cardio and weights at a local gym so it wont really have any negative impacts.

So all in all, things are going very well and with just under 15 weeks to run I have no doubt that I will be at my best

James


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great to hear of things running so smoothly mate.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking forward to this mate, good luck, should try and arrange a team repraw training session sometime


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

A quick update for everyone.

My weight this morning was 14st 11lb. I am continuing to grow as I lose body fat which I thought would happen.

My training has been excellent and strength is up. I'm still feeling pretty tired but slowly but surely I am getting used to the very different protocol.

I'm gonna hit things hard now as I want to be almost ready in 11 weeks time for my guest spot at the South Coast show at the end of April

James


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

looking forward to the guest spot.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Any updates @supercell. Really enjoy your build ups to shows.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

How's progress SC?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks like he is ether too busy or has sacked it off lol

Maybe he's gone on a month or two long bender... Lol

Stella and kebab James?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry for the lack of updates guys and girls I've been flat out with work as well as getting my brand new website up and running www.jamesllewellin.net

Prep has been going very well indeed and after a bit of a metabolic meltdown where I lost 14lb in 10 days! However we are back on track now after cardio was cut to just 30 mins a day and carbs increased further to over 400g along with added fats taking my calories to well over 4000 a day!

In fact after my cheat meal this week I lost 4lb so I stopped cardio altogether and restarted this morning with a brisk 30 min walk.

I am now 7.5 weeks out from the show and feel I'm where I need to be at this point.

Starting the diet I had no idea my body's metabolism would respond so well after such a long break!

James


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Website looks very good J,

pt prices very attractive, I bet that u're very busy man


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

supercell said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates guys and girls I've been flat out with work as well as getting my brand new website up and running www.jamesllewellin.net
> 
> Prep has been going very well indeed and after a bit of a metabolic meltdown where I lost 14lb in 10 days! However we are back on track now after cardio was cut to just 30 mins a day and carbs increased further to over 400g along with added fats taking my calories to well over 4000 a day!
> 
> ...


Do you up the carbs in the meals you outlined in

Present meals?? Or add in extra meals

Really looking forward to seeing you on stage again

Have one of the best physics out their


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing prices on personal training. Glad to hear all is well.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

The extra carbs have come in the form of intra workout carbs and oats added to my last meal of the day, so I'm consuming around an extra 80g a day

James


----------



## gilly (May 30, 2005)

Great website James ,just got me a diet plan look forward to hearing from you and good luck with the rest of your comp prep.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Any pics?


----------



## gilly (May 30, 2005)

Guys, you will not be disappointed with James diet plans ,tailored for your individual needs and very comprehensive the best £30 i have ever spent in this game.Again thanks James .


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Great to see you posting James!

I have taken some time away from the sport as well and can relate to living like a normal person for a long stretch.

What made the fires return for you?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Let me know how you get on with the diet gilly.

My prep is going well. Weight has remained the same now for some time but I'm coming down nicely. We took the night time carbs out and my weight dropped so we put them back in.

Cardio is up to an hour in the morning now and it feels good. Incline tread at 5% and around 3 mph.

Energy levels are good and strength is superb still! 6 weeks out tomo so the final phase begins!

J


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

supercell said:


> Let me know how you get on with the diet gilly.
> 
> My prep is going well. Weight has remained the same now for some time but I'm coming down nicely. We took the night time carbs out and my weight dropped so we put them back in.
> 
> ...


What heart rate do u hold at that load J? 120bpm am guessing?


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

i ussed to watch the ministry of muscle series on you tube you've been a big inspiration to me and the reason i started bodybuilding so thanx ate be great to hear from you cheers mate and good luck


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I shoot for between 110 and 115 mate as I'm pretty old now!

Thanks nickynoo I appreciate it!

James


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

supercell said:


> I shoot for between 110 and 115 mate as I'm pretty old now!
> 
> Thanks nickynoo I appreciate it!
> 
> James


Not that old lol..

J what do u think of staying awake throughout the night, smashing meals every 3hrs, then sleep in the morning till noon, have a meal, seshion, meal, and repeat.. Works out 7-8 meals lol.. 9;13:30; 17;18;21;24;3;6..

I know that am not the only one who works nights, and PRO'S opinion on this would be more than interesting..

Thanks


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

If you're doing shift work then it's just a question of moving your day to your night, so sounds pretty perfect. My night is your day

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/jamesllewellinpro?ref=hl

This is the link to my official fan page or you can add me on FB at Ifbb pro James Llewellin or follow me on twitter @probb1973

My new website is www.jamesllewellin.net

James


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Here is a quick update as to where I am 5 weeks out. Sorry I haven't posted a lot I've been busy with clients. Things have been going well. Carbs have been added to every meal now and cardio has been increased to 1 hr 40 mins daily. Energy levels are great and strength is very good too!

Here are a couple of pics from 5 weeks out!


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

You look huge! And lean for 5 weeks out! I was thinking tiny legs then you proved me wrong in the last pic.

When do you train traps I.e shoulder day etc? And what do you do for them??


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Looking good buddy. :thumb:

You feel you are still on target? 1hr 40 is quite a jump from the last update at 60 mins I think it was, or are you under instruction? :lol:

(PS no slip ups so far this week ha ha ha)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chest looks to have improved loads mate. What did you change if anything to do that as I know it was a muscle you have always struggled with.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking big this time bud

Good condition too


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Looking good James and still 5 weeks to go. Purchased a diet from James service is first class and diet is very detailed cant wait to start it. :thumb:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> You look huge! And lean for 5 weeks out! I was thinking tiny legs then you proved me wrong in the last pic.
> 
> When do you train traps I.e shoulder day etc? And what do you do for them??


Tiny legs??

The dude is a pro bber lol


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

bail said:


> Tiny legs??
> 
> The dude is a pro bber lol


As said I was proved wrong by the last pic. Long shorts covering all but calves..............so all pros have huge / symmetrical lower to upper body dimensions???


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> As said I was proved wrong by the last pic. Long shorts covering all but calves..............so all pros have huge / symmetrical lower to upper body dimensions???


but I would say yes every ifbb pro has got large legs, otherwise they would not be able to turn pro.....

I would say they are all in relative proportion aswell

Besides it was a only a little joke bud....


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

bail said:


> but I would say yes every ifbb pro has got large legs, otherwise they would not be able to turn pro.....
> 
> I would say they are all in relative proportion aswell
> 
> Besides it was a only a little joke bud....


Yeah the majority but would you not say most have small calves (big ramy)

Joke lol what's that I am cutting 

Back on topic james you are a huge lump of a dude + you have great legs (no ****)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

supercell said:


> Here is a quick update as to where I am 5 weeks out. Sorry I haven't posted a lot I've been busy with clients. Things have been going well. Carbs have been added to every meal now and cardio has been increased to 1 hr 40 mins daily. Energy levels are great and strength is very good too!
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from 5 weeks out!


Looking fcking big mate! Arms look like they have grown a lot!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

grant hunter said:


> Yeah the majority but would you not say most have small calves (big ramy)
> 
> Joke lol what's that I am cutting
> 
> Back on topic james you are a huge lump of a dude + you have great legs (no ****)


No one cares about calves tho...

Only guys with big calves care lol


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> No one cares about calves tho...
> 
> Only guys with big calves care lol


One word "TRUE"


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> No one cares about calves tho...
> 
> Only guys with big calves care lol


Big calves are fantastic. Oh did I fall into a trap there. :lol:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

supercell said:


> Here is a quick update as to where I am 5 weeks out. Sorry I haven't posted a lot I've been busy with clients. Things have been going well. Carbs have been added to every meal now and cardio has been increased to 1 hr 40 mins daily. Energy levels are great and strength is very good too!
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from 5 weeks out!


Looking mint big chap , now get your bangle down the sunbeds ,nearly went snowblind...lol . Best of Lu k with your season


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

If i get through to the finals, I'll hire :thumb: unless he'll be very busy. :\ ?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry for not being on here for so long, I've now passed the 3 weeks out mark after my guest spot on Sunday. Sunday was a nice run out, did nothing with food or water, just another normal day as I didn't want it interfering with my prep. Weight now us around 13st 6.5lb in the morning and we are gonna bring it down to around 13st 2lb before carbing up and drying out.

Considering where I was at Xmas I am really pleased with how things are coming together now and with the changes made on Monday, Nathan can already see changes in my physique so all is good

Here are some pics from Sunday courtesy of Eric Guy


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Pics


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking amazing James. Love your tips & posts on Facebook.

Goodluck in comp... not that you'll need it! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing mate!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok so 12 days out sitting at 13 st 4lb


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Holy hamstrings!!

Showed the missus, could see her staring at you bum, pervy b1tch. Lol.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Amazing!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

@supercell following on insta mate pics are immense

Are you tapering carbs up n tapering water down as you come into bodypower??


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

This morning fully depleted at 12st 12.5lbs

I will be loading carbs and drinking 6 litres a day and then cut back the night before mate


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

After a bit of a pump up! Only 3 days to go!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

supercell said:


> This morning fully depleted at 12st 12.5lbs
> 
> I will be loading carbs and drinking 6 litres a day and then cut back the night before mate


Doing body power myself mr u90

First time in mrs n peak week protocol is doing my head in lol.

Will you reduce water day before or just get the 6l in early n did u water load at all


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm not sure yet all depends on how dry I am the day before. I'm on fairly early at 1pm so my guess us water will be reduced earlier than if it were a night show as indeed sat finals are


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

supercell said:


> I'm not sure yet all depends on how dry I am the day before. I'm on fairly early at 1pm so my guess us water will be reduced earlier than if it were a night show as indeed sat finals are


Ok bud. Awesome transformation this year mate. All the best for the wkend


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Good Luck mate, I'm following you on Facebook as well, your looking bang on target.!!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Looking amazing!! Good luck for the weekend


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

awesome shape, good luck


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

good luck jim


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

this is an incredible journal mate top work! good luck this weekend


----------



## sbt (Oct 31, 2013)

I agree - it's a great journal.

Tons of muscle of your frame James - looking dry too.

Good luck for pre-judging. I'll be there on Saturday night cheering you on mate.

SBT


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thankyou to everyone for your support I'm sorry I didn't keep this updated regularly but with my website, fan page, Facebook, Twitter and Instagram it's been busy!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Unbelieverable condition as normal from you. So whats next for you and do agree that there should be a lower weight class.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

How did you get on mate?

Look fuking insane in your pics!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mark2021 said:


> How did you get on mate?
> 
> Look fuking insane in your pics!


Came 9th overall.


----------

